# Animated Gifs.



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Some online resources for new members to check out when they want a custom avatar :

http://images.animfactory.com/

http://www.feebleminds-gifs.com/animate.html


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

RSM123:

Thanks for the 2 links as I'm always looking at different avatar options.


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

Hi RSM,
I'm also always looking out for new Avatars/Gifs,already use Animation Factory,just added Feebleminds to my Favourites folder,thanks for the links :up:


----------



## rick_899 (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi there new to all this but just want to say thankyou for the links i think there wicked. Along with this site i stumbled on to. Rich.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Here are a few more

http://www.gifs.net/

http://www.feebleminds-gifs.com/ (Reposted - above link dead.)

http://www.gifanimations.com/

http://www.artie.com/

http://gifsnow.com/


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

RMS123:

Once again thanks for the gifs link.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I'm waiting to see which of TSG's women pic up this avatar!


----------



## rick_899 (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi yea just to say thank you for the links . this site turning out to be invaluable and also interesting. just a quick question i'm thinking of doing my own Web site any idea's where to start?


THANK YOU Rich..........


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

Hello rick_899 . You could try google for " free web sites" or maybe 81x or freeservers .com for simple web building and try a site of your own . To learn how " tags " work , try " view source " on your browser or rt. click a web site page to see how the html works.

Do a search on tsg , lots of info posted on web site building. Good luck.


----------



## rick_899 (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks for that i'll see how i go think i'v a lot to learn. i'll let you know how i get on Rich


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RSM123:_
> *Here are a few more
> 
> http://www.artie.com/
> ...


Another couple of nice links,RSM.:up:


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

Nice links!


----------

